# New local in Philly package soon



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Well I've been in conversation with WBPH TV 60 and they said, they have good signal strength at DirecTV. DirecTV's POP is at 2400 Market Street in Philadelphia. WBPH just needs a filter to improve the PQ, but they should be on DirecTV 60 days (or earlier) after they get a good signal.

Here is WBPH schedule:

Click here

DirecTV customers in Philly should soon (within couple months) get a new station, that carries FamilyNet and Praise TV programming. PAX 61 also carries Praise at night.

There is another full power station WTVE 51 in Reading, but they dont seem very focused on the must-carry onto DirecTV at this moment. The engineer at that station indicated its in eventual plan but made no indication of upcoming carriage.

My question: WTVE 51 is currently carried in Comcast in Cumberland and Atlantic County. That includes Atlantic City, a good 100 miles away from Reading,PA. However WTVE does not have carriage on Comcast in Camden or Burlington Counties (closer-only 50 miles away), or on Dish Network (POP in Pennsauken - Camden Co.) or DirecTV in Philly.

I do know in Atlantic and Cumberland Counties, the cable system was originally Suburban Cable. While Comcast refused carrying WTVE that far away, Suburban agreed to its carriage. But this was along time ago and when WTVE had different programming format.

How much does WTVE 51 pay to keep their signal that far out in the Atlantic County area? I cant imagine WTVE 51 still benefiting from getting cable carriage that far when they just run Shop At Home. Shop At Home must be compensating these stations very well to stay on the air!! WPSJ a Hammonton low power station, and WWAC also air Shop At Home. And Dish and DirecTV customers of course have access to the national feed.

When Comcast acquired Suburban Cable, are they obligated to still carry WTVE? I do know its the same DMA (Philadelphia), but WTVE is 100 miles away from Atlantic County and Atlantic City, doesnt send a Grade B, and offers no local programming to that county. It seems odd to me that WTVE has carriage further away the Jersey Shore but still lacks carriage closer to philly(in Camden/Burlington Counties and by both DBS providers POPs), which are only 50 miles from Reading.

How much does Shop At Home and Family Net pay these stations to stay on the air? If these stations need to stay profitable, and airing B&W cinemas, reruns, movies, and newscasts arent working how is SAH working?

Another interesting news:

A low power station in Wichita,TX adds news:
http://www.kansas.com/mld/kansas/entertainment/4920537.htm

How do some stations afford this(or get advertisers to support this), when they are low power and dont even have cable carriage but full power commercial stations that have cable & DBS carriage cant afford to do news to their city of license? I can only wonder how many people are buying products from Shop At Home in my area! for a station to choose Shop At Home and its compensation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

WBPH 60 has also been showing some Lafayette University sports. They had 9 football games on this past season and have 11 basketball games scheduled for the current season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

I thought so!!

I saw this one night on my pocket television but I checked yahoo listings for WBPH and it didnt show. I get WLVT 39, WBPH 60 and WFMZ 69 usually at night and regularly with my outdoor antenna. WTVE 51 is little harder to get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is Lafayette's Mens Basketball Schedule

http://goleopards.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/sched/lafa-m-baskbl-sched.html


----------

